

C-plus-Equality, a feminist programming language - stfu
http://feministsoftwarefoundation.org/C-plus-Equality/Sat%2014%20Dec%202013%208:22:43%20AM%20PST/README.md

======
theorique
An amusing satire. Not much more than that. And certainly not something that
should be banned - GitHub made a severe error in bowing to the pressure of a
host of noisy 'progressives'.

However, it would be interesting to see if this actually led to any useful
innovations in programming languages.

------
j2kun
Is this supposed to be a joke? If so, it's not all that funny.

------
wgillett
Unprofessional, inappropriate, and misogynistic.

------
m0skit0
Lol

